# hoja interior (defecto de laminación rolling process defect)



## Cheeky-Monkey

Does anyone know how it is said in English the defect "hoja de laminación" ("hoja interior" o "hoja exterior") in a rolling process.

I will try to attach a picture later. Thank you.


Hello again! I've already uploaded the photo, hope anyone can help to know how to say "defecto de hoja interior" in English


----------



## saturne

En espera de otras respuestas, yo diría:

Surface defects inside the steel coil. Steel surface damaged inside.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

¡Gracias! Lo tendré en cuenta, ya lo había traducido como "rolling process faults/defects".


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

¿Quizás pudiera ser "shavings" (viruta)?


----------



## saturne

Mirando la imagen detenidamente parece alguna viruta pegada. Steel shavings.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

¿Pero sabes si ese es el término que se emplea en inglés o es una suposición? Gracias.


----------



## saturne

En la construcción naval "steel shavings" es un término genérico usado en inglés para virutas de acero. Si las virutas son las producidas en un torno al trabajar una pieza, se llaman "turnings" o "turning shavings" virutas del torno, "chips" o "chips shavings" astillas, or "fillings"  o "filling shavings" limaduras que son más finas y producidas por una lima.
Aquí te dejo un enlace de Wiki.
Swarf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Creo que "swarf" es la palabra. Muchas gracias, saturne.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Una pregunta quizás un poco tonta, ¿el plural de "swarf" sería "swarfs" o "swarves?  (como pasa con otras palabras que acaban en F). Gracias.


----------



## rodelu2

Si el defecto es el trozo de metal suelto parcialmente adherido a la superficie, eso es un "*scab*".


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

No está suelto, ocurre en el proceso de fabricación, aunque me puede servir también para otras cosas, por cierto yo suelo utilizar la palabra "scale" como "cascarilla" y buscando por "scab" parace que sale "costra", así que supongo que será lo mismo. Gracias.


----------



## rodelu2

Scale se refiere a la cáscara resultante de la laminación, compuesta por óxido del metal solamente y no es un defecto.  Un scab sí es un defecto, es metal adherido y según definición de texto: _long patches of loose metal that have been rolled into the surface of the metal._


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Sí, tienes razón, muchas gracias así ya conozco más términos en inglés al respecto.


----------



## saturne

Creo que "swarf" es plural ya que al dicha palabra incluye los plurales de (turnings,chips y fillings). No obstante a ver si alguien lo aclara.


----------

